# list of purple strains



## bizzy323

can anyone give me a list of strains that turn purple? thanks:holysheep:


----------



## redbud123

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> can anyone give me a list of strains that turn purple? thanks:holysheep:


 

purple urkle


----------



## RUDEBWOY

Da' Purps
Purple Kush
Grand Daddy Purple
Purple Haze
Purple Power
Purple Wreck

EZ&SAFE


----------



## nvthis

Purple monkey balls
Purple widow
Mendo purps
Querkle
Double purple doja
Purple elephant
Grape ape
Grape skunk
Purple rhino
Purple paki
Purple sticky punch
Black domina
Purple lady
Purple coolaid

And just about any other strain that you can leave in a lower temp zone.


----------



## legalize_freedom

purple coolaid........hmmm is that a clone only NV?  I love me some purple Kool-Aid!  Be nice to be able to smoke some...lol.  I don't get the whole purp craze.....but that one sounds yummy!


----------



## nvthis

Don't recall the cross right off my head, but it has been up for auction, like, a butt load of times @ seedbay. Reasonably cheap too, if I remember right 

Also forgot Magic Merlin!!


----------



## umbra

ecpd
chitrali#1
double bubble doja
doja berry
blueberry
flo
floja
jack black
black rose 
black russian
black sour bubble
black cherry kush
magic merlin
gorilla grape
pure purple pakistani kush
sour banana kush
this is all I have right now


----------



## nvthis

Sour B kush goes purp Umbra? Is that some of Elites old offerings?


----------

